# Madrid Open 2008



## Okami (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, this is the information from the Madrid Open 2008:

Madrid Open 2008 on April 5/6, in San Sebastian de los reyes, Madrid (Spain)

*Categories:*
Rubik's Cube
4x4x4 Cube
2x2x2 Cube
3x3x3 blindfolded
3x3x3 one-handed
Rubik's Magic
Rubik's Master Magic
Pyraminx
Rubik's Clock
Megaminx 
5x5x5 Cube

*Prizes:*
*3x3:*
1º 500€
2º 400€
3º 300€

*2x2:*
1º 140€
2º 90€
3º 45€

*3x3 OH:*
1º 140€
2º 90€
3º 45€

*3x3 Blinfold:*
1º 140€
2º 90€
3º 45€

*4x4:*
1º 140€
2º 90€
3º 45€

*Other Prizes:*
For the ER or WR 50€ at the end of competition in 3x3, 2x2, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD and 4x4.

*More information: *
www.rubikaz.com/Madrid2008 (web)
[email protected] (email)


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2008)

I will be there. Anyone else?


----------



## fredqbr (Mar 5, 2008)

What about the 5x5x5 ?


----------



## Doudou (Mar 5, 2008)

I will be there, with my girlfriend. 

Because I looooooooooooooove Spain


----------



## Rama (Mar 5, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I will be there. Anyone else?



*Me thinks of practising OH again*

Hey Arnaud are you planning to go by car? Ifso then I would like to join in. 



fredqbr said:


> What about the 5x5x5 ?



Frederique it's right below all the other events.


----------



## Erik (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey arnaud u going by car?  (prize money woke me up)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 5, 2008)

Prize Money? 
And I could probably pull an ER for 4x4x4 BLD and place in some other events... 
We have to pay that much money just to _enter_ some certain big US competitions... 
(But at least we have them.)


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2008)

I was planning on flying, but I would like driving better. It will be a 2 day drive though: 1,713 km – about 16 hours 12 mins.

Are you guys sure about driving?


----------



## Rama (Mar 5, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I was planning on flying, but I would like driving better. It will be a 2 day drive though: 1,713 km – about 16 hours 12 mins.
> 
> Are you guys sure about driving?



Ah I am sorry Arnaud, I just found out that I can't come with you, my school has been bugging me after the WC.


----------



## Erik (Mar 5, 2008)

fredqbr said:


> What about the 5x5x5 ?



Yeah what about 5x5?


----------



## rubikaz (Mar 5, 2008)

Doudou said:


> I will be there, with my girlfriend.
> 
> Because I looooooooooooooove Spain



Why???? Do you think you are going to get more WR? For this you have to go to Murcia  (SE of Spain), not Madrid!!!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ah damn Arnaud and all the others, you make me want to go to every single tournament. 

This one looks very tempting though: it's in Madrid, there's big prize money so there will be good competition and there will be plenty of new people to meet as well. I think I even promised someone that I would come...

For me it would have to be by plane though. As much as I like road trips together with cubers, I simply can't take another 2-4 days of holiday soon.


----------



## sheriff (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice to have you all guys in Madrid


----------



## Siwi (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello, I write this, to encourage to inscribe(register) yourselves in the open madrid 2008. I form a part of the organization and all those more let's be better, which want to sign that they send mp to Okami or to my, or visit the web www.rubikaz.com/Madrid2008/english/index.html. Bye. Sorry but my english is veeeery poor


----------



## Okami (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi, this is the open poster 
http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/1817/okamicopiank1.jpg


----------



## Siwi (Mar 30, 2008)

This saturday...we celebrate it. Will you participe??


----------



## Doudou (Mar 30, 2008)

I want one of it for my room (poster) !!


----------



## Karthik (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome poster!


----------



## ngb (Mar 31, 2008)

Yaaa, posters are awersome!! I took a dozen yesterday to distribute.

*If you have in mind this open do not forget to regiter just posting here -> http://www.rubikaz.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=4207&start=0

press "publicar respuesta" button to post a new message. You can post as a guest


* Remember this is the official page -> http://www.rubikaz.com/Madrid2008/english/index.html

* and these are the prizes -> http://www.rubikaz.com/Madrid2008/english/premios.html


We hope to see you in Madrid


----------



## Worms (Apr 5, 2008)

WR single 5x5 erik: 1'23.83''


----------



## Rama (Apr 5, 2008)

Worms said:


> WR single 5x5 erik: 1'23.83''



:') Erik... *sniff sniff* I love you man. 

Alexandre, did you get some nice results?


----------



## Worms (Apr 5, 2008)

only nationals, i'm in murcia 

A friend is sending me sms with news

Spanish record david 21.21'' 3x3oh single
Spanish record david 15.72'' 3x3 average

If i'll receive more news I'll post here


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 5, 2008)

I'd would love to go.....But cash is not my strong subject


----------



## Jacco (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratz on having your WR back, Erik.


----------



## Worms (Apr 6, 2008)

erik's WR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQPxv4ko_kQ


----------



## Worms (Apr 6, 2008)

some results:

2x2 first:

http://www.rubikaz.com/Madrid2008/fotos/2x2primeraronda.jpg

3x3 first:

http://www.rubikaz.com/Madrid2008/fotos/3x3primeraronda1de2.jpg
http://www.rubikaz.com/Madrid2008/fotos/3x3primeraronda2de2.jpg

3x3 semifinal:

http://www.rubikaz.com/Madrid2008/fotos/3x3semifinales.jpg

4x4 combined:

http://www.rubikaz.com/Madrid2008/fotos/4x4primeraronda.jpg

Megaminx:

http://www.rubikaz.com/Madrid2008/fotos/megaminx.jpg


----------



## pjk (Apr 6, 2008)

Congrats Erik on the WR.


----------



## Worms (Apr 6, 2008)

4x4 average WR Erik 53.99''


----------



## ngb (Apr 6, 2008)

www.youtube.com/nachobringas

Some videos here from Madrid Open Finals included WRs from Erik. I am updating much more right now! Enjoy boys


----------



## ngb (Apr 6, 2008)

Manuel Lopez Sheriff 3x3 BLD 2:08.27 Spanish NR Madrid 2008
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqKj2C7OCjY

Erik Akkersdijk WR 4x4 average Madrid 2008 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBA51qdfSlA

Sheriff Spanish NR average 2x2 Madrid 2008 1st cube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVgHi7meHbU

Erik Akkersdijk 2.83 2x2 Final Madrid Open
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIl8g0b937Y

Edouard Chambon 4.00 2x2 Final Madrid Open 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfvRzKz7jxA

Sheriff Spanish NR average 2x2 Madrid 2008 4th cube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=garKXwzJV_U

Billy 2x2 Final 3.93 + 2 Madrid Open (he looses the previos 2x2 record because this +2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrULKqsi4Zk

Edouard Chambon 24.30 OH Final Madrid Open 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44W7g5khz4g

Edouard Chambon 22.83 OH Madrid Open 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwxQ5k_zY3A

Erik Akkersdijk 21.38 OH Madrid Open 2008 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YxqBch0DRY

David Calvo 22.11 OH Madrid Open 2008 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDw3h0ouEfg

David Calvo 24.71 OH Madrid Open 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0TIpCpWAEQ

Erik Akkersdijk 23.52 OH Madrid Open 2008 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV8hb5OzSUQ

Much more soon


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2008)

Worms said:


> 4x4 average WR Erik 53.99''



Oh wow, that's amazing!


----------



## Ron (Apr 7, 2008)

Results are online. I cannot post them earlier than I receive them. ;-)


----------



## Doudou (Apr 7, 2008)

The page statistics has not been recalculated !


----------



## Ron (Apr 7, 2008)

Statistics page get regenerated once a day, because it takes a lot of processing power. It should be correct now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, Erik! Nice world records! You're amazing!

And Arnaud, congratulations on moving back ahead of my 7-year-old daughter in the average world rankings on Master Magic.  And seriously, congratulations on winning Magic.


----------



## Henrik (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats Arnaud you got the sub-25 avg. that you where hopeing for. It was done with key-hole right?? And Arnaud congrats on winning the Magic 

Oh yea and congrats Erik with the WRs

Henrik


----------



## pjk (Apr 8, 2008)

Results here. Congrats Arnaud on the avg, and congrats to Edouard for getting the 18th best BLD solve in comp.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 8, 2008)

pjk said:


> Results here. Congrats Arnaud on the avg, and congrats to Edouard for getting the 18th best BLD solve in comp.


Ahem.

He's still too fast.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh, Arnaud - one question: did you use keyhole for your sub-25 average?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, Arnaud - one question: did you use keyhole for your sub-25 average?


 
Yes, I have used keyhole + 4 look last layer for BOTH my sub 25 averages. I am practising F2L, but I am not fast enough with it yet to use it in competitions.

My latest 3x3x3 results include my best averages of 24.26 and 24.36 and my best 3 times of 21.28, 20.55 and 16.91 (PLL-skip)
They also include a Fridrich F2L based average of 33.41 30.16 30.08 31.19 35.56 = 31.59

But for me, Madrid was most of all about having fun with Erik, Joël, Lars and also Edouard and the spanish guys, enjoying sunlight, warm temperatures, Madrid and my very first nr. 1 ranking on a WCA-list: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#12 and if only I would have been a bit better at 3x3x3 and made it to the final, I would also have been on the top of http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#13 (I am 3rd now)

Did you know
* You can teach someone how to solve Magic, Master Magic, 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 (except PLL) during a flight from Madrid back to Eindhoven? (video will be available soon, I will linke from here)
* Edouard and Joël did a simultaneous solve during the 3x3x3 competition? (video will become available soon, I will link from here)
* Jaz apparently includes covers? (If you don't get this one, highlight the following: Lars is nicknamed Jazthief and during our first night he continously stole the sheets from our shared mini-bed. No video available)
* Girls are more interested in learning to cube than guys are? (photo's will be available soon, maybe in the form of a video)
* Lars, Erik and Joël didn't believe Arnaud when he told them to get out the metro? (video will become available soon)
* Joël and Erik missed their flight so they had to travel by bus from Barcelona to Madrid in the middle of the night?
* That didn't stop Erik from breaking the WR? (no sleep is good for cubing)
* Chinese restaurants are rare in Madrid, even though they are very cheap and serve very good food?
* All cliché's about Spanish eating rythm are true? (9, 3 and 9 seem to be good times to start breakfast, lunch and diner)
* Arnaud will NOT go to a competition next weekend ?
* Lars can pop 5x5x5's like the best of them? (including Stefan "Pop" man)
* All gift-shops in Madrid sell the exact same items?
* the spanish like it sweet?
* The current fashion (or maybe it's because of the temperature) in Madrid seemed to be "dress to impress"?
* You can buy some pretty good tiled 3x3x3 super-sized cubes at some kiosk?
* Erik beat Gunnar on http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#3?


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> * Jaz apparently includes covers? (If you don't get this one, highlight the following: Lars is nicknamed Jazthief and during our first night he continously stole the sheets from our shared mini-bed. No video available)



Lol ^^ . Sounds like a good time, I look forward to the videos!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 9, 2008)

Arnaud, is Lars still using the same cube as he did at the US Open? I remember that cube having some issues then too... He should really invest in a new one.


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 9, 2008)

The 5x5 that Lars had at WC07 was pretty excellent, when it didn't pop. I really liked the feel of it.


----------



## Rama (Apr 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Yes, I have used keyhole + 4 look last layer for BOTH my sub 25 averages. I am practising F2L, but I am not fast enough with it yet to use it in competitions.



The sacrifice I made for my 5x5x5 times at the Belgium and Benelux Open for your big cube method. 

My lookahead on the 4x4x4 is very good, but no comment about the 5x5x5.


----------



## Erik (Apr 9, 2008)

Did u know?
* Spain is a strange country?
* the restaurants only open at 20:30? because people still have lunch at 5?
* Joël and me missed our flight because we ran out of gas... twice! Plus a traffic jam and roadworks, strange working annie-annie (tomtom) and because we left late?
* we then flew to Gerona instead?
* this is actually like 700 km from Madrid?
* we then took the bus to Barcelona and then the bus to Madrid?
* we still had a good time?
* we actually arrived at the venue before Arnaud and Lars?
* Edouard is crazy at 2x2?
* the first scramble of the final was so good that it had all the niceness instead of 5 nice solves and then we all got times like 6 sec for the rest?
* I can only do 3x3 in metro but not in competition?
* spanish people are horrible in English but their metro system doesn't need further explanation? (Y)
* Arnaud got some new pickup lines in Madrid by accident?
* this was caused because we were looking for chinese food?
* Joël and Bob have only one difference now?
* this is the glasses? 
* we left madrid with 23 degrees and sun and landed with snow and actually almost had to dig out the car?
* we have proof for this?
* the spanish people think it's cold at this time of the year and therefore wear coats and turn on the heating system at the hotel room?
* we didn't really follow the spanish people in that


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> They also include a Fridrich F2L based average of 33.41 30.16 30.08 31.19 35.56 = 31.59


You're getting there fast!



> ... and if only I would have been a bit better at 3x3x3 and made it to the final, I would also have been on the top of http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#13 (I am 3rd now)


That's cool! I hadn't noticed that you did that! I think that's one of the coolest statistics out there. (Can you guess from my participation in the weekly online competitions?) And you're even on the list twice! Someday I'd like to be on that list, but it's harder to do in the USA, since there are so few competitions with lots of events.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2008)

If you would have been in Denmark (and borrowed my clock) you would have been on that list. I didn't do 4x4x4 blind and I only did 1 attempt for multi-blind


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 9, 2008)

I think at Us Nationals this year, I'm basically going to do every event. I may not get on that list, but really only because I don't have to do qualification solves. I may still be able to pull off a high attempt result though.


----------



## Doudou (Apr 9, 2008)

Back from Spain....
Did you know : 
- Clement is going to hate me because I stole his NR ?
- Spanish people are as nice as they stay in the street speaking during hours ?
- The last BLD cube was the worst case every people who use Pochmann/M2's method could have. It was like my enemy scrambled the cube ?
- We had a great time in Spain ?
- Me gusta cerveza  ?
- I want to learn Spanish, and then I buy a house in Murcia ?
- Erik already solved a megaminx with his feet ?
- Joel managed to be fast ONLY in the final ?
- I'm probably going to Barcelona ?
- Arnaud was so nice that he decided to let me win ?
- Samuel got a 32 sec one handed as his best average at home his 1:15 ? 
- Vamosssss ?
- Allaaaaaaaaa ?


----------



## rubikaz (Apr 9, 2008)

Erik said:


> Did u know?
> * Spain is a strange country?



Spain is different




Erik said:


> * the restaurants only open at 20:30? because people still have lunch at 5?



The spanish official time is the same that the official time of lot of European countries but the solar time is different (west of Europe...) so we go to bed, have lunch, have dinner, get up... at the same solar time that you in your country so the official time is later. And we haven't lunch at 5!!! We finsih early.



Erik said:


> * I can only do 3x3 in metro but not in competition?



??????? You did it in competition...



Erik said:


> * spanish people are horrible in English but their metro system doesn't need further explanation? (Y)



You should speak about Madrid metro and not spanish metro...



Erik said:


> * the spanish people think it's cold at this time of the year and therefore wear coats and turn on the heating system at the hotel room?



I dont believe they used coats and heating system!!! In spain it is not hot (neither cold)... you should go to Madrid in August 


P.S. I didn't participate in Madrid Open so I didn't meet you.


----------



## rubikaz (Apr 9, 2008)

Doudou said:


> - Erik already solved a megaminx with his feet ?



With two feet or only one foot? I think I know why he did it: he met in Madrid a guy that solved a megaminx with only 1 foot (I also know why this guy did it).



Doudou said:


> - I want to learn Spanish, and then I buy a house in Murcia ?


----------



## ngb (Apr 10, 2008)

Doudou said:


> - The last BLD cube was the worst case every people who use Pochmann/M2's method could have. It was like my enemy scrambled the cube ?



And very easy using 3-cycles method


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 10, 2008)

ngb said:


> Doudou said:
> 
> 
> > - The last BLD cube was the worst case every people who use Pochmann/M2's method could have. It was like my enemy scrambled the cube ?
> ...


Easy (and fast) to solve: Yes
To memorize? Definately not.
Edges: Four 2-cycles, one 3-cycle
Corners: Two 2-cycles, one 3-cycle

I still remember everything from that solve (except orientation)
Edges: I solved 2 2-cycles with Z-perm, and the other 2 2-cycles also with a Z-perm (last 3-cycle with a U-perm)
Corners: I solved 1 2-cycle with a T-perm (switching 2 edges) and the other 2-cycle with another T-perm (switching back the 2 edges, last 3-cycle with an A-perm)


----------



## jazzthief81 (Apr 10, 2008)

Did you know...

- I made a bet with Erik and Joël that I would get a sub-15 3x3x3 average at the next competition or else I will cut my hair short?


----------



## Erik (Apr 10, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> Did you know...
> 
> - I made a bet with Erik and Joël that I would get a sub-15 3x3x3 average at the next competition or else I will cut my hair short?



with cross on D


----------



## jazzthief81 (Apr 10, 2008)

Erik said:


> jazzthief81 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know...
> ...



With cross on D!


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh no, don't do it Lars!!!! Long hair for life!!!


----------



## abbracadiabra (Apr 11, 2008)

He won't have to cut his hair if he gets a sub 15 average. Besides, even if he cuts it, hair grows. It's not like losing something that won't regenerate.


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh but that's not the point! Have you seen how long his hair is? It'll take years to grow back!


----------



## Joël (Apr 13, 2008)

Dene said:


> Oh but that's not the point! Have you seen how long his hair is? It'll take years to grow back!



Yeah.. I actually feel a bit guilty for allowing the bet. But I figured: Lars is old and wise enough to know what he's saying...

Btw, is there anyone who took some more photo's at Madrid Open? I'd like to see some more...


----------



## Karthik (Apr 13, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> Did you know...
> 
> - I made a bet with Erik and Joël that I would get a sub-15 3x3x3 average at the next competition or else I will cut my hair short?


And what if you win?Will Joel shave his new grown beard?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 13, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> Did you know...
> 
> - I made a bet with Erik and Joël that I would get a sub-15 3x3x3 average at the next competition or else I will cut my hair short?



Short-hair Lars? Never!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Apr 13, 2008)

Joël said:


> Yeah.. I actually feel a bit guilty for allowing the bet. But I figured: Lars is old and wise enough to know what he's saying...



Oh, don't be silly  After Erik asked me when I was going to cut my hair, it was even me who said that we should make a bet on it.



Joël said:


> Btw, is there anyone who took some more photo's at Madrid Open? I'd like to see some more...



I haven't seen any so far...


----------



## ngb (Apr 18, 2008)

Joël said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, is there anyone who took some more photo's at Madrid Open? I'd like to see some more...
> ...


----------



## ngb (Apr 20, 2008)

More pics here

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/563148674jXQLCj

The previous ones are in the other album of my profile


----------



## Henxu (Apr 21, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > * Jaz apparently includes covers? (If you don't get this one, highlight the following: Lars is nicknamed Jazthief and during our first night he continously stole the sheets from our shared mini-bed. No video available)
> ...


----------

